# [TIP] Vari tips per Firefox

## egolf

Navigando un po' nei forum inglesi ho trovato questo, alcuni tip che danno mi sembano molto utili, quindi ho deciso di tradurrlo  :Smile: 

1. Pagine Home Multiple

Sicuramente c' è qualcuno tra di voi che quando naviga passa da piu di una pagina, e ogni volta le apre ad una ad una magari usando i Bookmarks.

Per aprire queste pagine direttamente dopo aver aperto Firefox basta andare sulle Preferenze (Edit->Preferences) *  e aggiungere a location(s)*: o meglio la pagina casa*:

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=41|http://packages.gentoo.org|http://www.gentoo.it
```

e cosi via (il massimo di pagine non l' ho testato)

2. Cercare dal capo URL

Come fare una ricerca nei forum di gentoo scrivendo: 

```
gentoo "parole cercate"
```

nella barra degli URL

```

1. Andare su "Bookmarks->Manage Bookmars..."*

2. Scegliere "New Bookmark..."*

3. Chiamare il bookmark "Ricerca nel Gentoo Forum " (o come si vuole)

4. Location*: http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_keywords=%s

5. Keyword*: gentoo

6. Description*: "Scrivi: gentoo "parole cercate" al posto del URL per far euna ricerca sui forum di gentoo" (o quello che volete) 
```

la stessa cosa è possibile farla per ricerche nel portage tree (via sito di gentoo:

```
1. Name: Ricerca Pacchetti

2. Location: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=%s

3. Keyword: portage

4. Description "Scrivi portage "quello che cerchi" e trovalo nel portage Tree!"
```

La stessa cosa vale per tanti altri siti dove fare ricerche, eccovi una lista:

```

Gentoo:

Gentoo Portage --> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/search-result.php?search=%s

Gentoo Bugzilla --> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=%s

Gentto Italia --> http://www.gentoo-italia.net/search.php?query=%s&Submit=Search&type=all&mode=search

Motori di Ricerca:

Google --> http://www.google.com/search?q=%s

Dogpile --> http://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/search/web/%s

```

3. Combinazioni di Tasti

Eccovi un link molto utile per le combinazioni di tasti (hotkeys) 

http://texturizer.net/firefox/keyboard.html(purtroppo in inglese)

4. Configurazione Dettagliata

Scrivete about:config sempre dove normalmente stanno gli URL, apparirà una specie di Tabella molto interessante  :Smile: 

potete smanettare tranquillamente, per tornare allo stato di default basta cancellare le righe che iniziano con user_prefs nel file prefs.js nella cartella dei profili di mozilla ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.xxx/

 (andate  qui per farvi un' idea)

```
Miglioramenti comuni

user_pref("network.http.pipelining", true);

user_pref("network.http.proxy.pipelining", true);

user_pref("network.http.pipelining.maxrequests", 8);

user_pref("content.notify.backoffcount", 5);

user_pref("plugin.expose_full_path", true);

user_pref("ui.submenuDelay", 0); 
```

5. Aprire dei link (di gaim o cosi) in nuovi tab invece di nuove finestre

editate il file: /usr/bin/firefox

```
vi /usr/bin/firefox

#cambiate la linea newtipe da:

newtype=${MOZILLA_NEWTYPE:-"window"}

#a

newtype=${MOZILLA_NEWTYPE:-"tab"}
```

6. Tips molto utili trovati in giro per il forum italiano

"ed2k e firefox"  di fedeliallalinea 

"Profili firefox con quickswitch" di mrfree

"Disabilitare la richiesta di download plugin in firefox" di silian87

"Gestire i mailto con firebird  :Smile: " di teknux

"Passare alla directory superiore con mozilla/firebird" di xlyz

"Ad Blocking in Mozilla Firebird" di CortoMaltese

"Configurare il gestore del protocollo mailto in Firefox" di gutter

"Velocizzare Firefox" di silverfix

Ok, spero che ci sia qualcosa di utile tra le cose che ho tradotto. Naturalmente sarei contento se postate i vostri tip preferiti.  :Smile: 

*Se qualcuno ha il sistema in italiano potrebbe dirmi le parole giuste (io ho tutto in inglese per abituarmi)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sorchino

Molto utile! Ora ho solo dato un'occhiata veloce, domani leggo per bene e sperimento. Ho anche io Firefox in inglese però, quindi non posso darti aiuto per quanto riguarda la versione italiana.

----------

## fctk

solo per curiosità... ma come mai non metti l'estensione per tradurlo in ita???

----------

## egolf

pigrizia, poi non mi cambia molto, ho sempre usato gli OS in inglese,

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bei tips mettero' nei post utilissimi se non gia' stato aggiunto

----------

## egolf

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Bei tips mettero' nei post utilissimi se non gia' stato aggiunto

 

 :Very Happy:  Grazie

----------

## paperp

Domanda , una volta esisteva la possibilità di visulizzare in fullscreen firefox , adesso anche con autohide come extesnion abilitato non riesco a togliere la barra menu come facevo con versioni più vecchie di firefox , qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa??

Ciao.

----------

## fctk

F11?

----------

## egolf

 *paperp wrote:*   

>  non riesco a togliere la barra menu .

 

se vuoi toglierla deltutto fai cosi:

```
# default.xxx va sostituito con quello che hai tu

 vi ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.xxx/chrome/userChrome.css
```

e scrivi questo nel file:

```

/*

 * Do not remove the @namespace line -- it's required for correct functioning

 */

@namespace url("http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul"); /* set default namespace to XUL */

 /* Nascondi Menubar */

 #toolbar-menubar {

    display: none;

    }

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## paperp

...puntual ed efficACE...grazias!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

bellissimo tips grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

ciao,

mi sembrava di ricordare esistesse extension per spacciare firefox per explorer nelle pagine javascript ma non ricordo qual'e'...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Potete aiutarmi? Non trovo nulla in giro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io questa opzione l'ho vista solo in konqueror

----------

## lopio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io questa opzione l'ho vista solo in konqueror

 

Forse e' per questo che non la trovavo........

Se e' cosi' peccato visto che mi e' capitato di imbattermi in alcuni siti  che hanno codice javascript che richiede espressamente explorer 

Grazie ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Potete aiutarmi? Non trovo nulla in giro

 

User Agent Switcher

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   Potete aiutarmi? Non trovo nulla in giro 
> 
> User Agent Switcher

 

grazie   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> User Agent Switcher

 

L'ho installato anche io grazie randomaze per il tip

----------

## Neomubumba

Ciao a tutti,

Volevo dire intanto grazie per i tip che vaete messo che sono veramente magnifici.

Volevo chiedervi in merito del tip numero 2 (cioè quello che permette di ricercare tramite una parola chiave ed il termine da cercare in una determinata pagina di "search", scusate per la terminologia approsimativa) come potevo fare per far cercare (approposito del forum di gentoo) all'interno del forum italiano (ho provato a cambiare alcune cose nell'URL ma non ci sono riuscito). Poi guardando come fa la ricerca google si riesce a capiore ma tramite il search nel foru di gentoo non ti alcun aiuto l'URL che ti posta i riusltati di una ricerca.

Si può fare? Graie mille comunque e auguri ancora a Firefox!!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> come potevo fare per far cercare (approposito del forum di gentoo) all'interno del forum italiano (ho provato a cambiare alcune cose nell'URL ma non ci sono riuscito).

 

Devi andare in maniera hardcore nel codice della pagina e dare un occhiata all'HTML, questo credo vada bene:

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_forum=41&search_keywords=%s
```

----------

## knefas

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi andare in maniera hardcore nel codice della pagina e dare un occhiata all'HTML, questo credo vada bene:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

credo che non vada e non ci sia modo... non vorrei dire una **ata ma credo perche' utilizza POST e non GET.  :Smile: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Purtroppo non funziona col tipo di URL che mi avete postato (io avevo già provato questo tipo di URL ma con scritto italian non 41).

Grazie comunque per l'aiuto

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io questa opzione l'ho vista solo in konqueror

 

E anche opera ha questa funzionalita', ma mi e' sempre parsa di dubbia utilita'... Federico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> E anche opera ha questa funzionalita', ma mi e' sempre parsa di dubbia utilita'... Federico

 

Io devo dire che l'ho usata un periodo per aprire hotmail, questo perche' se aperto con qualcosa di diverso da ie ci mettava una vita a caricare

----------

## Benve

Qualcuno usa i LiveBookmarks con packages.gentoo.org?

l'estensione è rss e i LiveBookmarks sembra funzionino solo con xml e rdf

----------

## PXL

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Io questa opzione l'ho vista solo in konqueror 
> 
> E anche opera ha questa funzionalita', ma mi e' sempre parsa di dubbia utilita'... Federico

 

bah.. quando ti ritrovi a dover configurare prodotti via web (stile eSafe) che quando li apri con firefox, mozilla o konqueror ti da sempre (browser not supported)... é comodissimo avere l'agent-switcher...

----------

## heXen

 *egolf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Aprire dei link (di gaim o cosi) in nuovi tab invece di nuove finestre

 

Nella configurazione di firefox 1.0RC1 ho trovato

Open links from other applications in

* a new window

* a new tab in the most recent windows

* the most recent tab/window

è equivalente??

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao... ho provato a fare un comando veloce per ricercare con leo ([url]dict.leo.org[/url] dizionario engl-tedesco) ma ho sbagliato... qualcuno riesce a cancellare questi "strani bookmark" se ha sbagliato? facendo search lo vedo, ma non lo posso cancellare!!!

grazie ciao nic

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao! il problema si e risolto da solo perche oggi all'avvio di firefox i bookmark che avevo creto erano tutti miracolosamente visibili... pero mi sembra stano che appena fatti non compaiano!

vabbe ciao a tutti nic

----------

## NyXtOr

Ciao,

Non riesco a visualizzare firefox in Italiano..

Ho installato la Extension ma è ancora in Inglese..

Come faccio ad abilitarla ??

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@NyXtOr: se non sbaglio lo devi fare partire anche con una opzione per localizzarlo

----------

## fctk

 *NyXtOr wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> Non riesco a visualizzare firefox in Italiano..
> 
> Ho installato la Extension ma è ancora in Inglese..
> ...

 

mi sa che devi installare l'estensione locale switcher (sempre che il suggerimento di fedeli non funzioni...).

----------

## NyXtOr

Grazie...

sono riuscito...

/usr/bin/firefox -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT

----------

